

Ask HN: would you use this git hosting service? - senko

Every now and then there's a thread about git hosting, and there are always a few people that apparently fall in the following niche:<p>* need just the server, w/o issue tracker, collaboration, pull reqs, etc
 * have a lot of private repositories
 * happy to use the command line for everything<p>The usual answer for them is "it's 5min to set up if you already have your VPS". Fair enough. But the point comes up often enough that it might be a convenience pain point worthy of solving.<p>So: http://gitbox.dobarkod.hr/ - unlimited private git hosting for freelancers<p>It's just a temporary landing page for explaining the value proposition and gauging the interest.
Would you use it? If so, please vote with your e-mail address ;-)<p>Note: the killer feature here is hassle-free unlimited backed up repos for a single user. For multiple users, there's already Codeplane (good discussion is here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674417).<p>I don't believe this would be in competition with Codeplane - more with the cheap hosting with ssh access that people can use as git servers (but then they have to manage them at least a bit).<p>PS. I know name clashes with Gitbox for Mac: if I go on and implement the service, I'm probably going to change the name.
======
senko
Clickable link: <http://gitbox.dobarkod.hr/>

